# Réparation Mighty Mouse



## fgcom (10 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
pour ceux qui auraient rencontré des problèmes avec leur mighty (scroll HS dans un sens ou dans les deux sens ou les quatre !..., scroll capricieux, etc...) je vous fait part de mon expérience qui pourra peut-être en aider certains. J'ai 4 machines dans mon studio et autant de mighty et je vous assure que je n'ai pas envie de balancer 50 à chaque fois que ces capricieux mulots font des leurs...
Bref, j'ai essayé la méthode Apple (mort de rire car quand c'est encrassé, lève-toi de bonne heure pour la nettoyer à l'envers...) et décontenancé devant tant de résistance de la part d'un si petit rongeur têtu, j'ai cherché à la démonter pour la nettoyer (car qui a envie d'attendre 2 mois pour retrouver sa souris après un renvoi au SAV ??)...
J'ai suivi les conseils du site http://web.mac.com/karelgil/iWeb/MacWebSite/MightyMFr.html qui préconise assez bien comment faire l'opération. On va dire que ça s'est bien passé avec un cutter, un couteau et un petit tournevis, et de la superglue à la fin. Une fois démontée, j'ai ôté la poussière qui encrassait le mécanisme sensible comme un récent switcher   et remonté l'engin, bête blanche lisse et merveille de technologie incroyablement marketinguée par l'ami SJ... Très bien jusque-là et je m'apprête à repasser de longues heures à bosser sur ma bécane...Sauf que oui mais non, car scroll toujours HS !   
Effectivement, il arrive parfois que l'accumulation de poussière fasse bouger les petites lames de métal qui entourent sur les côtés les petits roulements aimantés dans le mécanisme de la boule. J'ai re-démonté la souris et rapproché doucement avec une petite pince les lames de métal pour refavoriser le contact avec les roulements...remontage de la souris, et hop, miracle, tout est reparti comme au jour de sa naissance chez Apple Inc. en Californie...  Euhhhh, en China, pardon...  
Si ça peut en aider certains...@+, François.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2008)

Quand on pense qu'il y en a qui s'enquiquinent à frotter la petite boule sur une feuille de papier genre papier à dessin pour finalement arriver au même résultat


----------



## fgcom (10 Mai 2008)

Lol, oui, c'est sympa de frotter les ptites boules mais on atteint pas toujours le résultat souhaité comme ça...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

Parce que vous, vous la frottez sur du papier ?


(quoique je ferais bien de me taire, car je ne l'utilise sûrement pas autant qu'un professionnel.)

En tout cas, le lien pour le démontage est pas mal


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mai 2008)

Démontage à faire uniquement quand on est hors garantie ... surtout pour les bidouilleurs du dimanche


----------



## geneosis (7 Juin 2008)

je vous fait par d'une nouvelle astuce que j'ai découverte en voulant nettoyer ma mighty mouse. 

C'est trés simple, au lieu de frotter uniquement avec un chiffon imbibé d'alcool à 90%, vous alternez ça avec un frottage, souris face en bas, sur le dos d'une gomme stadler (les gommes blanches en général aussi). La gomme adhère bien sur la petite boule, ce qui la fait rouler même quand elle est normalement bloquée ou génée par les crasses.
Passage en force quoi, qui fait ressortir les poussières. Trés efficace.

A bon entendeur salut.


----------



## passion190 (29 Juin 2009)

Le scenario de démontage est bien fait , il est vrai que sur beaucoup de modèle, l'anneau qui ferme la souris est collé.

Une question peut on trouver le  cable USB en remplacement ? Le mien est coupé

AUTOPSIE D UNE MIGHTY MOUSE :














METHODE APPLE

la video


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2009)

Bien, un des rouleaux d'une de mes deux MM était complètement bloqué (même en forçant la boule sur une gomme, rien à faire). J'ai suivi ce "how to do", une demi heure m'a suffit pour démontage, nettoyage et remontage. les cicatrices de l'opération sont quasi invisibles, et cette MM fonctionne de nouveau "comme neuve" ! Au poil, ça mérite un CdB


----------

